# RX-Cart a scam?



## dubman1436114978 (Sep 17, 2013)

I placed an order for some Letro on wednesday, paid for Recorded/Tracked/Signed for, they updated my order saying it would be shipped on the thursday, Order then wasnt updated as "shipped" until the friday evening. The weekend went by thinking it would be delivered Mon/Tue, no such luck. The tracking number they have given me doesn't work either. Ive sent them a couple of messages about my issue and they havent replied. Im beginning to think ive been scammed. Has anyone else ordered from them recently and had similar issues? Ive read numerous posts about how their com's are great and delivery is quick but not in this case....


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

My first 2 orders with them were delivered within a few days, the 3rd order was a similar experience to yours, showing as shipped, tracking no.not updating, it took a few e-mails and maybe 2 weeks for the order to finally arrive, dont know whether they just took the money for the order even though they were out of stock or else order was lost/mixed up but in the end I was just glad to get it and haven't ordered off them since. I also noticed their products never seemed to be full strength either.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've used them before for accutane and various other drugs, all came through fine. Although I have heard a few stories about shipments never turning up so it can be a bit of a gamble.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Never had a problem with them


----------



## dubman1436114978 (Sep 17, 2013)

rolled1 said:


> My first 2 orders with them were delivered within a few days, the 3rd order was a similar experience to yours, showing as shipped, tracking no.not updating, it took a few e-mails and maybe 2 weeks for the order to finally arrive, dont know whether they just took the money for the order even though they were out of stock or else order was lost/mixed up but in the end I was just glad to get it and haven't ordered off them since. I also noticed their products never seemed to be full strength either.


Did They reply to your emails?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

rolled1 said:


> My first 2 orders with them were delivered within a few days, the 3rd order was a similar experience to yours, showing as shipped, tracking no.not updating, it took a few e-mails and maybe 2 weeks for the order to finally arrive, dont know whether they just took the money for the order even though they were out of stock or else order was lost/mixed up but in the end I was just glad to get it and haven't ordered off them since. I also noticed their products never seemed to be full strength either.


dont know about them been under dosed, the clen from there seemed stronger, i was like a leaf in a hurricane from the unexpected increase


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

do they ship within uk?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> Never had a problem with them


Nspcc called, said can you cover your face your scaring the kids


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought some cialis there last night

Could really do without being scammed off them..

Saw a load of posts saying they are a scam but equally as many saying they are gtg so I'm not sure what to think


----------



## dubman1436114978 (Sep 17, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> I bought some cialis there last night
> 
> Could really do without being scammed off them..
> 
> Saw a load of posts saying they are a scam but equally as many saying they are gtg so I'm not sure what to think


Let me know if they produce the goods. and/or if they reply to any of your messages please.


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

dubman said:


> Let me know if they produce the goods. and/or if they reply to any of your messages please.


i ordered some stuff 4 wks ago

then read some scarey stories on here - parcel arrived 2 days later

so had no problems then

eric


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

Have made 4 orders of accutane over the past few months without any issues. The last 2 times the tracking nmber didnt work but packages arrived as usual (latest pack arrived last friday). Can't actually say one bad word bout em really.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I've got two pots of Clomid from RX-cart that I bought a while back. Both have the same date of manufacturer and batch number on them. However, the pills in one pot are white and the other ones are purple. So either their batch numbering system is a work of fiction or there is something seriously wrong with their packing processes. Either way, I don't have any faith in them.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I've used them before for accutane and various other drugs, all came through fine. Although I have heard a few stories about shipments never turning up so it can be a bit of a gamble.


how did u find their tane?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> how did u find their tane?


Perfect mate, perfectly dosed in gel caps like the real thing too.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Perfect mate, perfectly dosed in gel caps like the real thing too.


hmm sent me tablets not gels


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> hmm sent me tablets not gels


i used them a long time ago mate, i hear people saying they get tablets and not gels now


----------



## rolled1 (Mar 9, 2013)

dubman said:


> Did They reply to your emails?


Sorry for the delayin answering, yeah they replied to say they were looking into the holdup with the order and I received the package shortly after that, from what I understand they are quite a small operation so maybe get deluged with orders now and again?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> i used them a long time ago mate, i hear people saying they get tablets and not gels now


ye not sure how good they are. have dry lips from them so must work lol


----------



## dubman1436114978 (Sep 17, 2013)

I arrived home today to find that my item has been delivered, slightly late but its here at last. I also received an Email from Rx-cart saying they where sorry that my tracking number had not worked and they would be sending out a replacement today. Their customer service seems bang on! and ill be making future orders with them as this has restored my faith in the company. I hope this helps anyone else having issue's or doubts with them.


----------



## JankyClown (Aug 3, 2013)

I've had T3 and Cialis off them. May have taken a few days to reach me, but I don't buy things like that offline and expect them at my doorstep the next morning anyway - I plan ahead.

And technically, although you paid for next day shipping, they could ship 6 months from now and it could get to you in 6 months and 1 day and it'd still be 'kosher'. Unless they start charging for next day dispatch, and this happens - then you'd have something to rag on.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Ordered there a couple of times. All good. Must just hate you OP


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Ordered there a couple of times. All good. Must just hate you OP


Never ordered from here before, always use United Pharmacies. Just checked out their Anastrozole (ADEX) and it doesn't mention whether it's pharmaceutical grade.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Says on RX website that they do next day delivery. Anyone used it and received the order next day, or is it a load of bollocks.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

rectus said:


> Never ordered from here before, always use United Pharmacies. Just checked out their Anastrozole (ADEX) and it doesn't mention whether it's pharmaceutical grade.


Don't think its pharma grade. Posh ugl IMO.


----------



## dubman1436114978 (Sep 17, 2013)

Carlsandman said:


> Says on RX website that they do next day delivery. Anyone used it and received the order next day, or is it a load of bollocks.


They sent me a replacement because the tracking number didnt work, even tho id received my item late and had told them so. They shipped it on thrusday and arrived friday(today), so yes they are true to their word (on this occasion).


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

Found them pretty good tbh, last order was placed Thursday night and arrived Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

IME communication and delivery were excellent but T3 and the free Viagra that accompanied were bunk


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ordered some clen from there communication was fantastic and delivery was next day..


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cialis came yesterday, tested it and it works a treat


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Cialis came yesterday, tested it and it works a treat


Good fap?


----------

